# Bois D'Arc, C'est Manifique!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Last week Dayhiker sent me a really great Osage Orange slingshot made from a fork I sent him a while back. The weather took a nasty turn and I hadn't had a chance to get it outside for some exercise until today. I'm glad I did!

This is another in my series of "Magic Naturals". I happen to believe that the energy present in natural slingshots helps the ammo get where you want it and I think this is doubly true for Osage. Native Americans made bows from it and would travel hundreds of miles to get their hands on this species of wood. One of several names for this wood is Bois D'Arc, or "wood of the bow" because it was so renowned for this use. I have no trouble believing that part of what makes Osage a great bow wood, besides being extremely strong yet still flexible, is it's inherit energy. I think it wants to shoot.

Anyway.

I really like this slingshot! I shoot it with a longer draw than usual and a floating anchor. I've tried shooting this way many times with many different slingshots and it never works very well but with this shooter it works fine. The single 3060 tubes feel great to shoot and really sling the 1/2" steel, even when it's 30 degrees.

Thanks, DH!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice fork


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

sweet shooter,dayhiker rocks :headbang:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like to works really well. I have to give those 3060 tubes a try. How is the draw weight on that?

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks MJ. I love to watch you shoot my slingshots.

(Are you reading this Big Ron?) :neener:


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles said:


> Looks like to works really well. I have to give those 3060 tubes a try. How is the draw weight on that?
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Charles, it is not real heavy but I finally learned that they work best with 1/2 inch steel. Anything less than that they just plain suck.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like to works really well. I have to give those 3060 tubes a try. How is the draw weight on that?
> ...


:yeahthat:


----------

